# adhesive to attach ties to track



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Im going to build a couple of bridges, or actually in the process of it. I want to replace the plastic ties with wooden ones, what is the best way to attach the rails to the wooden ties? Ive done alot of searching on the net and seen some people using gorilla glue and I believe super glue, havent seen anyone using hotglue, would that work?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Hmm, I'm not sure, never done it myself... but there is a thread on handlaid track around here somewhere, I'll dig it up. Its bound to have some info for ya :thumbsup:

Bit of a Guide / Walkthrough:
"The handlaid track thread"
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14050&highlight=handlaid

Links to general info:
"handlaying track"
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=13765&highlight=handlaid


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for your response broox, Ive actually seen the fasttracks site and a couple of threads where they used the spikes. I was hoping to find a glue of some sort to attach the ties to the track and not go about spiking them, surely someone has done this.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Actual spikes, perhaps. I've seen high-end model RR clubs to this with track to wood ties.

I'm not sure if they make their own spikes, or if there's some premade source.

TJ


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Another good method is using Pliobond.

Coat the bottom of the rail with Pliobond and let dry.
Then hold the rail in place and heat the rail with a soldering iron at one spot (over a tie).
Then heat the rail near the other end to 'tack' the rail in place. Once in the correct place, using a gauge the ensure both rails are correct spot heat he rail along its length to tack down to the ties.
I have used this method for rails on a turntable with wood ties. Works quite well.

Product and video.
http://www.handlaidtrack.com/Pliobond-Industrial-Contact-Cement-p/sp-0001.htm


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

For a semi-simple, semi-permanent and durable bond; Contact cement is the trick. That is what Pliobond and Wathers GOO is. You can get it in just about any hardware store. just a light coat on the bottom of the rails and a light coat on the top of the ties let set for about 2 minutes then start setting ties. You will want some sort of spacer to place between the ties if you want to maintain even spacing. I like just "winging it" because you get that hand laid tie look with uneven spacing and uneven ends.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks waltr and Sean, guess I will pick up some of that Pliobond or some contact cement and give it a go. Ive already tried liquid nails, hot glue and gorilla glue, no luck with those. I really didnt want to use spikes but I will as a last resort lol


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh and don't forget to get a track gauge too to set the rail width too.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I have never used it for track but I use "Liquid Nails" when I want something permanent. It is very tough. Don


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Don I tried 2 different kinds of liquid nails without success, headed to the hardware store in a bit to see if I can find plio bond or contact cement.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

You probably did this but no mater what you use clean with alcohol 1st. Don

p.s. I have had earlier "liquid nails" that worked great but some of their newer product is not as good.


----------

